# Summer heat and your tank heater(s)



## cich2it (Jul 23, 2012)

Just curious, does anyone turn their tank heaters down?

I turn my down 1-2 degrees.. here in montana its very hot, and we have a/c but hubby gets all you know when I even mention turning ac on.

Also notice, smaller tanks evap quickly, and check to top off more often.

Keep cool people!  :fish: :fish:


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

I turn my heater off and have in the past taken it right out of the tank for the summer.


----------



## Bowfront (Jun 3, 2013)

House AC is kept at a constant 74 degrees. No need to touch the heaters.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Technically there should be no need to alter the temperature setting on your heater if the heater operates properly. I do not disconnect or change the settings on my heaters.


----------



## NestoJR (Sep 13, 2012)

Like Deeda said, you shouldn't have to do anything. If your heaters are operating correctly, they'll see the temp is up and won't turn on. I did disconnect my heaters last summer thinking the same (and nothing bad happened) but then someone pointed out to me that if the temp drops a lot at night, the same could happen to the tank(s) and you wouldn't want the temp going up and down like that. So best to leave 'em on and let them do their thing. You could turn them down a bit but then you'd have to remember to turn them back up again later. If it ain't broke...


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Usualy it's not the heating element that goes bad on aquarium heaters. If there is constant power to the thermostat and the thermostat goes bad the heater element switch may stick in the on or off position. If unplugged there is 0% chance of that happening. :thumb:


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

Bowfront said:


> House AC is kept at a constant 74 degrees. No need to touch the heaters.


uuughh ,,,jealous. yeah i dont mess with mine.


----------



## tranced (Jan 11, 2006)

i remove mine completely october-march. i like to think i replace them yearly but thats just a pipe dream hahah. YMMV!


----------



## dstuer (Mar 27, 2013)

I unplug mine in summer, saves about $50 per month on the energy bill.


----------



## jcabage (May 29, 2012)

How warm is the room you all are keeping your fish in that you don't need to have a heater?

We just have our tanks in a room of the house, heated and cooled by our central system. Like Dee, our normal in-home air temperature would make for some chilly cichlid tanks.

In other news, we are currently debating on closing the vents and heating the room... I'm just not sure if I can enjoy the fish if the room is always hot.


----------



## dstuer (Mar 27, 2013)

My temp is usually mid 70sF in the summer, just fine for most cichlids.


----------



## wax32 (Aug 3, 2013)

My cichlid tank is in with my ball pythons. I have a room heater and it stays 78-80 degrees. I do have a small heater in the tank which I leave plugged in, just in case.


----------



## cich2it (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for imput peeps, so far kept tank with heater at 79 degrees, and house is at 74, without a/c > I can live with that. :wink:

ON a side note, sign on page hasn't changed since like June? Whats with that? I like some of the articles they post.

Also, where is Razorback?? Did he leave without a goodbye??? 

Currently I'm stuggling trying to keep a piece of driftwood to stay waterlogged without adding bar bells to my tank!!! LOL
I have it in a bucket outside for like Two Months already!?#!!

Have a good weekend all :fish: .


----------



## dstuer (Mar 27, 2013)

Because of density, or kack thereof, some wood takes longer to stay submerged than others.
I pick up drift wood all the time, some sinks in a month, some I need to soak in a rain barrel for 6 months.

some release more tannins than others and the long soaks helps get rid of them.


----------

